# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 2 Syrian Hamsters

## Elli

Χαρίζονται (ξεχωριστά) 2 θηλυκά συριακά χάμστερ λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου. 
Είναι περίπου 5 μηνών. 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο elli.g13@hotmail.com

----------


## Elli

Aκόμη να υιοθετηθουν.

----------


## Elli

Παρακαλώ να κλείσει το θέμα.

----------

